# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Почему некоторые разделы на форуме не отк

## Антонина 56

Скажите, пожалуйста, почему когда нажимаешь музыкальный материал, появляется окно, в котором написано, что я не имею прав для доступа к этой странице

----------


## Порубовы

*Антонина 56*,
 потому что вы ПОКА не имеете прав доступа.
активное общение - ключ к закрытым разделам. 
ну к большинству так точно. (к некоторым ещё и время, а может и другие ключи уже есть.)

----------


## zakharchenko

А не могли бы вы поподробней рассказать? Просто я понимаю, что нужно не просто скачивать, а и делится. Но как же это сделать, если раздел, куда лучше всего загружать музыку для детского сада, закрыт??

----------


## Порубовы

*zakharchenko*,
 есть темы для "новичков" - там и общайтесь, там и делитесь. кстати очень хорошие темы. и там рождаются интересные идеи. мы там частые гости.

----------

Татьяна Алексеева (12.12.2020)

----------


## Антонина 56

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где эти темы располагаются?

----------


## Порубовы

в болтатлках соответсвующих подфорумов. мы ж не знаем кто вы - тамада, музыкант или методист детсада.
в форуме ведущих есть темы - музыкальный киоск для новичков 
и  - собственные наработки вновь пришедших пользователей. 
может и ещё какие - давно не смотрели. а в этих сидим.

----------


## Mazaykina

> в болтатлках соответсвующих подфорумов


Я бы чуть исправила -  в Беседках :wink:
Самая лучшая тема, где вы, новые пользователи можете себя проявть- это Скорая помощь, Ищу- прошу-помогите. Если вы - опытный специалист- значит нужна ваша поддержка и знания, если новичок- то там же ищите помощи.

----------

Татьяна Алексеева (12.12.2020)

----------


## Ольга Ландик

Мда, жадность - великая сила! Или завсегдатаи форума побаиваются, что новички получив доступ к "засекреченным материалам" в ближайшем будущем составят не хилую конкуренцию старожилам. Хотя, есть еще вариант, администрация форума таким образом тешит свое самолюбие и самоутверждается, наслаждаясь мнимой властью над нами "новичками". Смешно!

Или вы считаете, что подобными ограничениями вызовете яростное желание у новых пользователей делиться полезной информацией и идеями? Отнюдь!

Признаюсь, видео и музыкальных материалов у меня очень много и поначалу я горела желанием поделиться этим всем с завсегдатаями форума, видя как щедро люди выкладывают свои материалы. Но, не все так просто как мечталось, наивная я девочка.
Что же делать? Обращаюсь исключительно к новичкам! У меня есть интересное видео по джаз-модерн танцу (как учебное так и балеты). Обращайтесь в личку (а лучше на электронку) - с удовольствием поделюсь безвозмездно и не ожидая ничего взамен. 

А вам, администрация, хорошего дня, света и гармонии в сердцах!

----------


## MAGISTRA

Ну вот и началось....Первые ласточки полетели...Недовольство... Жадность,власть,самолюбие... Разрешите и мне выразить свое недовольство!!! Просто негодование,почему от меня закрыты разделы,по правилам которых я должна написать 500 сообщений и пробыть год на форуме? Вы наверное там скрываете святая святых??? Что,тоже боитесь конкуренции? Я тоже с апреля новичок,а вы так со мной..АбиднА!!
... Очень грамотное решение! Форум,уже давно перешел грань "поделиться и скачать"..Форум и МОД приглашает единомышленников,открытых и умеющих ценить человеческое общение и профессиональный рост! А если малейшее препятствие вызывает столь бурную реакцию,то ответ очевиден,кто и для чего приходит! Время идет вперед,меняются жизнь. Меняется и форум.
... Волну негодования просто перетерпеть! И не уступать! Не забывайте,что мы все на форуме гости. А кто не согласен с правилами этого дома-кто вам мешает создать свой форум??

----------


## Mazaykina

> Мда, жадность - великая сила!


Это вы  кому вешаете такие ярлыки? Пользователям, которые на протяжении нескольких лет выкладывают свои наработки и не ждут никакого материального вознаграждения? Или мне, которая несет все финансовые затраты на форум и сайт и ни копейки не просит у пользователей ни за регистрацию, ни за какой либо скачанный материал? Уж определитесь, пожалуйста. :biggrin:



> администрация форума таким образом тешит свое самолюбие и самоутверждается, наслаждаясь мнимой властью над нами "новичками". Смешно!


Может быть прежде чем заявить о моем больном самолюбии подумали бы об истиной причине закрытия? Может быть мне совершенно неинтересно содержать форум (разговор именно об портале для общения) для безличных копателей, которые сотнями тусуются здесь круглые сутки на протяжении длительного времени, а активные пользователи из-за перегрузки сервера НЕ МОГУТ зайти? 


> Или вы считаете, что подобными ограничениями вызовете яростное желание у новых пользователей делиться полезной информацией и идеями?


С чего вы взяли, что условием для открытия разделов нужны ваши наработки? :eek::biggrin: Мы говорим ОБ ОБЩЕНИИ! И если у новичка- пользователя нет вообще никаких своих материалов, но он активно включился: представился, рассказал о своем городе, о проблемах на работе, попросил совета- таких новичков мы всегда принимаем с распростертыми объятиями, загляните в соответствующие разделы. Точно также, если пришел опытный профессионал- рады познакомиться с ним, даже если он и пришел совершенно не для того, чтобы делиться своими наработками. Совместные поиски решений, мозговые штурмы профи- это гораздо важнее, чем любые готовые наработки. А если вы хотите общаться через личные сообщения, зачем вам вообще форум? Не проще ли пойти в скайп и там в режиме реального времени общаться? Только с КЕМ? :wink:
Так что, Ольга, думаю, вы не очень хорошо поняли форум. Надеюсь, ваше мнение со временем изменится. Ну а если нет- в интернете очень много мест, где можно себя показать и найти свое.

----------

Татьяна Алексеева (12.12.2020)

----------


## Лев

> а активные пользователи из-за перегрузки сервера НЕ МОГУТ зайти?


!!! :Aga:

----------


## Ольга Ландик

Весело, наверное, тут у вас. 
Но, простите, что сунулась со своим уставом (и здравым смыслом: все таки изначально интернет - это поле СВОБОДНОГО обмена информацией).

Вы правы на все 100 %! Удаляюсь и не смею больше мешать. Извините, что отняла у вас так много времени (особенно во время регистрации и модерации ;)).

Всем вдохновения и побольше доброты и щедрости в жизни!

----------


## KAlinchik

> активные пользователи из-за перегрузки сервера НЕ МОГУТ зайти?


к сожелению, последнее время это происходит все чаще и чаще :Tu: ...

----------

Татьяна Алексеева (12.12.2020)

----------


## л-л-л

> Может быть мне совершенно неинтересно содержать форум (разговор именно об портале для общения) для безличных копателей, которые сотнями тусуются здесь круглые сутки на протяжении длительного времени, а активные пользователи из-за перегрузки сервера НЕ МОГУТ зайти?


Спасибо, Марина, а то в последнее время действительно невозможно общаться.
Новички, мы вас любим и очень ждём в наших беседочках, вы даже не заметите, как станете пользователями. Вы поймите нас, форум не резиновый. Мы все были новичками, имели ограничения, и никто не жаловался.




> Мда, жадность - великая сила! Или завсегдатаи форума побаиваются, что новички получив доступ к "засекреченным материалам" в ближайшем будущем составят не хилую конкуренцию старожилам.


А мы здесь не конкуренты, иначе этого форума давно бы не было, неужели не понятно? А с таким образом мысли ты ни на одном форуме не задержишься.

----------


## fox14

Н-да-а-а-а! :eek: Это я на счет сообщения Ольги-новичка...

Ой, Мариша... ТЕРПЕНИЯ тебе!!!

----------


## livni

> Весело, наверное, тут у вас. 
> Но, простите, что сунулась со своим уставом (и здравым смыслом: все таки изначально интернет - это поле СВОБОДНОГО обмена информацией).
> 
> Вы правы на все 100 %! Удаляюсь и не смею больше мешать. Извините, что отняла у вас так много времени (особенно во время регистрации и модерации ;)).
> 
> Всем вдохновения и побольше доброты и щедрости в жизни!


Ольга,вот когда Вы действительно искренне и по-доброму так будете думать,то просто будете заходить в беседку(всегда для Вас открытую),общаться с остальными пользователями и поймете,насколько Вы ошибаетесь в СВОИХ обидах. Вы просто пересмОтрите,сколько от Вас есть на форуме сообщений с Вашими материалами,сколько раз скачали Вы чужой материал совершенно безвозмездно и сколько раз сказали за это спасибо. так вот последнюю строчку своего пожелания обратите,прежде всего,к себе.

Мариночка Mazaykina! Спасибо тебе за то, что вообще это всё придумала,содержишь и за несказанное терпение к нашим выкрутасам!

----------


## МУЗОК

> Сообщение от Ольга Ландик
> 
> 
> 				администрация форума таким образом тешит свое самолюбие и самоутверждается, наслаждаясь мнимой властью над нами "новичками". Смешно!


Марина! Простите, пожалуйста, что Вам приходиться и такое читать... Мда... Всех Вам благ , жизненной энергии и ХОРОШИХ ЭМОЦИЙ от уважающих и любящих Вас фОРУМЧАН
[IMG]http://s.******info/938869d9a79df6f27334f885d215c999.gif[/IMG]

----------


## SeverynkaIrina

Мариночка, спасибо большое! Сегодня просто штиль- практически не выбрасывало с форума и не просило зайти позже!!!!
Спасибо за форум, за возможность нам всем общаться в уютном и любимом домике!
Всего самого доброго!!!

----------


## overload

*Ольга Ландик*,
не уходи!
Скорее всего, ты хороший человечек. Просто, наверное, настроения в тот момент не было, ещё чего-то не сложилось... всякое бывает в жизни.
Наш Форум - это одна большая-большая семья. Люди тут не просто живут - они здесь рождаются, вырастают. Становятся взрослыми... мудреют.
Многие, очень многие из старожилов тоже имели в форумской жизни косяки - и не один. Знаешь, сколько раз я Маришку просил себя удалить отсюда??? Уже и считать перестал. 
И посмотри на меня... на количество сообщений, на сколько раз мне спасибы сказали... Значит, я ведь тут нужен! Нужен людям, а они нужны мне. Мы, творческий народ, не можем друг без друга.
Вот когда придёт это осознание - тогда ты сама себя по-другому почувствуешь.
Ты пойми... есть вынужденные меры...
Прости, пожалуйста, что так получилось. Но и Форум тоже пойми.

----------


## Kolpachiha

действительно обидно что закрывают темы!!! а если человек целое лето почти не заходил на форум не было возможности??? и логично ли ! вот  к примеру вы закрыли какую либо тему а на пример у меня появился материал а самое главное время, куда я по вашему буду его скидывать???

----------


## Mazaykina

*overload*,
 Игореш, здорво сказал!
*Ольга Ландик*,
 Оля, я думаю, что ты пришла надолго! :wink: Неравнодушные нам нужны и поверь, не из-за твоего "изюма", его у нас стооолько, что на несколько жизней для работы хватит. А именно для общения с интересными людьми.

----------


## Mazaykina

> а если человек целое лето почти не заходил на форум не было возможности??? и логично ли ! вот к примеру вы закрыли какую либо тему а на пример у меня появился материал а самое главное время, куда я по вашему буду его скидывать???


 Почти за год регистрации можно было уже и представиться, рассказать о себе, а не только что-то просить (за исключением выложенной одной сказки и танца). Еще раз повторяю- никто не требует от вас выкладывания какого-либо материала. Предлагается влиться в форумскую жизнь, а материал- вторично.

----------


## Иван1

Здравствуйте! Я тамада со стажем, но новичок на форуме. Интересуюсь разделом организация свадеб, на который меня пока не пускают. Мне нужно 30 дней подряд отправлять сообщения или не обязательно подряд. И ещё, это сообщение мне будет зачтено или нет.
Ответьте, пожалуйста.

----------


## светланаШ

Добрый вечер!Я очень благодарна вам за этот форум,но как-то стало не по себе,когда закрыли разделы.Общение-это здорово,но у меня нет личного компьютера,сижу до трех ночи и изучаю все,пока дочка на каникулы приехала,увезет комп и у меня не будет возможности общаться.Поэтому не думайте,что я пришла,скачала и ушла,просто ограничено время!Спасибо!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Иван1*,
Надо просто иметь 30 информативных сообщений (вопросы, просьбы, жалобы, пожелания советы, представления себя, рассказы о своих успеха и т.д.), все равно когда написанных. 



> Поэтому не думайте,что я пришла,скачала и ушла,просто ограничено время!Спасибо!


Света, поверьте мне, компьютеризация россиян идет такими семимильными шагами, что если еще вчера вы были безлошадной, то завтра уже у вас есть он, заветный ящик. Тоже самое касается и интернета. если вы начнете именно общаться. а не рассматривать форум как платформу для получения информации- вы просто не сможете не встречаться со своими новыми друзьями и будете искать любые возможности для ОБЩЕНИЯ с ними.

----------


## Grosmat

Мариночка, здравствуйте! спасибо большое за форум! Я уже почти год на форуме и уже не мыслю себя без него, без общения с девочками! Иной раз даже и в другие темки не заглядываю, только общаюсь в беседке! Появилось столько подруг, которые помогут в любую минуту, советом или просто добрым словом!!!
Еще раз, ОГРОМНОЕ ВАМ СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## notka47

> действительно обидно что закрывают темы!!!


:eek:....причём здесь лето????????? А не  гложет Вас, что за год присутствия на форуме Вы всего 17 раз сказали  "спасибо"??????:wink: Не надо обижаться- читайте ПРАВИЛА  форума!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## overload

Я сюда захожу как домой...
Не всегда правильно, не всегда даже ножки вытираю.
Но несколько раз за сутки я аккуратно прихожу на Форум.
Бываю в разных ситуациях и состояниях. Иногда не захожу, а вваливаюсь... иногда (потом) - тихонечко-тихонечко заползаю, извиняясь и виляя хвостиком...
Это - Форум. Это - наш дом.

----------


## Elen2

> Мда, жадность - великая сила! Или завсегдатаи форума побаиваются, что новички получив доступ к "засекреченным материалам" в ближайшем будущем составят не хилую конкуренцию старожилам. Хотя, есть еще вариант, администрация форума таким образом тешит свое самолюбие и самоутверждается, наслаждаясь мнимой властью над нами "новичками". Смешно!


Фу ,как грубо!Извините тогда за мой ответ!
А когда  некоторые пользователи наш  же материал начанают нам же и продавать?
Или открывают свои сайты  на основе наших материалов(авторы ,естественно  там не присутствуют!!!)
Я за то, что геологов нужно учить общаться с людьми!!!


> .. Очень грамотное решение! Форум,уже давно перешел грань "поделиться и скачать"..Форум и МОД приглашает единомышленников,открытых и умеющих ценить человеческое общение и профессиональный рост!


Согласна!



> Сегодня просто штиль- практически не выбрасывало с форума и не просило зайти позже!!!!


*Марина! Прими и мое спасибо!*
Сегодня "мужик с лопатой "  не приходил  пока ни разу.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1589810.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ambra

Здравствуйте, Мариночка!
Хочу поблагодарить Вас за работу форума и за меры, которые вы принимаете для улучшения его работы!!!
Когда-то я тоже зашла на форум и несколько дней провела  в "раскопках" нужного мне материала...Была такая ситуация по работе, что надо было срочно....Потом был отъезд в отпуск, поломка компа ...а потом, честно говоря, я о нем и забыла, пока в следующий раз мне потребовался материал...Вот тут я была неприятно удивлена, что нужные разделы для меня закрыты...Благодаря этим мерам я стала активнее, влилась в общение и нашла себе друзей.
К сожалению.теперь в разных разделах я редкий гость, но без "Беседки" уже и дня не могу прожить....
Спасибо большое за лучший форум!!!

----------


## alaska72

> Мда, жадность - великая сила! Или завсегдатаи форума побаиваются, что новички получив доступ к "засекреченным материалам" в ближайшем будущем составят не хилую конкуренцию старожилам. Хотя, есть еще вариант, администрация форума таким образом тешит свое самолюбие и самоутверждается, наслаждаясь мнимой властью над нами "новичками". Смешно!


Ольга,да не смешно,а грустно видеть Вашу реакцию.... Каким образом Вы собрались конкурировать со старожилами форума,используя их же наработки?! )Про " самолюбие, самоутверждение и власть" читать вообще неприятно... Я "геолог")Но не копаю)Просто я только домашние праздники провожу и когда закрыли многие темы,было досадно или что-то вроде того....Но не от того,что взять не могла(собственно и взяла сказку да пару песен :Oj: ),а просто интересно было.Например,отчеты.Мне нечем было поделиться,просто смотрела,читала,заряжалась добротой,энергией и еще много чем)Но серчать по поводу доступа и в голову не приходило!Это ж работа,доход в конце концов.Вы же не работаете бесплатно.. или?Чем сердиться и приглашать приват куда-либо,поделились бы и все было бы хорошо)
Как-то сумбурно и много получилось... Извините,всем тепла и радости) :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

Татьяна Алексеева (12.12.2020)

----------


## Танюша Алексеевна

Не буду никого цитировать прежде всего потому, что не хочу обидеть пользователей, которые открыто выражают в этой теме свое недовольство по поводу закрытия разделов. Почему? Потому, что они, во-первых, высказали вслух на этих страницах то, что думают одновременно несколько десятков (или сотен?) недовольных, и, стало быть, проявили одновременно силу, смелость и индивидуальность, что, согласитесь, уже похвально и, безусловно, заслуживает уважения. Во-вторых, эти Пользователи, сами того не замечая, как бы то ни было, уже начали общаться на форуме. Что и требовалось доказать. Да, пусть общение это началось весьма своеобразно, но ведь очень часто "любовь начинается с драки".

Теперь просто мое мнение. Личное и ни в коем случае не претендующее на одобрение или, тем паче, на авторитарность.

Мы все пришли сюда однажды в гости. Случайно. Не смогли пройти мимо. Потому, что двери были распахнуты настежь, и оттуда доносились веселые голоса, звучал смех и замечательно пахло вкусностями... Если бы хозяева не хотели видеть гостей и заводить новых друзей, они бы просто закрыли двери изнутри на все засовы и висячие замки, покрытые ржавчиной или гречневой кашей. Или бы принимали у себя новых людей только по предварительному личному приглашению, либо по рекомендации уже известных личностей. Что, разве никто не встречался в Сети с такими порядками? Не надо врать ни себе, ни другим! Встречались, встречались. И что, не обидно было, что вас заведомо не пускают, заранее зная, чем вы будете в чужом доме заниматься? Вот-вот. А тут воспользовались авансом выданным доверием, зашли, расположились как у себя дома: холодильники хлопают, телеки с программы на программу переключаются, вещи в хозяйских шкафах с места на место перекладываются (а то и тырятся втихаря...), нужник постоянно занят... Так и хочется спросить: "Дорогие гости, вам хозяева не надоели?". Так вот, эти самые многотерпеливые ангельским терпением хозяева вправе устанавливать в своем домУ свои порядки. А долг чести всех, зашедших в открытые двери, эти порядки уважать и соблюдать. Только тогда этот гостеприимный и демократичный Дом станет и вашим домом тоже. Ведь чисто не там, где убирают, а там, где не сорят. Правда? 

Многие не прижились в этом доме, и это не их вина, это их беда. Обстоятельства бывают разные. А те, кто остались; те, кто возвращаются сюда, потому что как говорил Баталов в известном фильме "Тянет"; те, кто нашли здесь реальных, а отнюдь не виртуальных друзей; те, кто бежит на помощь, соревнуясь с другими такими же - кто быстрее прибежит и подсобит; те, кто подставляет свою и без того не просыхающую жилетку, иногда зная человека только по короткому никнейму; те, кто ненавязчиво, без авторитаризма учит, подсказывает, воспитывает - ВСЕ МЫ ОДНА СЕМЬЯ! И если вы хотите влиться в нее - вам придется, хотите вы того или нет, сначала доказать, что вы этого достойны. И в этом нет ничего обидного. В этом есть гордость. Разумеется, как ее каждый для себя понимает...

----------

Рашидик (11.08.2021)

----------


## nata.kosa

уважаемые модераторы, объясните популярн, что я не так сделала, что теперь не могу ни на какую страницу, кроме этой, попасть. и что нужно изменить??? С уважением nata.kosa/

----------


## Татьянка 63

И мне тоже

Читаю, что новички не общаются, а только скачивают материал. Конечно понимаю администраторов, но мне кажется, те кто хотят только получить материал скачивают всё их интересующее за один день и больше на сайт не заходят. А нам желающим остаться с вами на долго не всегда просто включится в беседы, а тем более поделится достойными нароботками. Так что огромная просьба объясните как нужно себя вести, что бы заслужить доверие и иметь возможность заходить на страници интересующих тем.

----------


## Symeon

*nata.kosa*,
*Татьянка 63*,

А вы начните, как вы выражаетесь: "учиться себя вести", прям-таки с этой темы. Здесь уже на трех страницах объясняют "что", "как" и "почему". Но, увы!, как многим новичкам, читать и вникать - лень. А между прочим, тем самым получается, что проявлять уважение тоже лень.

----------


## Татьянка 63

Ну вот видите вы ждёте уважения, а сами грубити. Всё давно прочитанно. Как уже говорилось выше тогда держите двери закрытыми, раз ни кто новый вам сдесь не нужен. я не думала что за месяц 10 сообщений это мало и главное лишь бы, что, но писать и не важно где в интересующей теме или везде подряд. Извините что потревожила и попросила ответа на интересующий вопрос, более вас не побеспокою

и ещё сами говорите читайте и вникайте, так когда же всё успеть не успеешь даже вникнуть в интересную тебе тему, а доступ уже закрыт виде те ли надо было сразу оставить свой след. Удачного вам развития и больше доброжелательности к новым пользователям, досвидание.

----------


## Symeon

Чё-то орфография как-то срочно нуждается в услугах ортопеда, потому эвон она, бедолага, как прихрамыват. Не иначе хрустальная туфелька не по размеру. А? Нет?

----------


## Elen2

> Ну вот видите вы ждёте уважения, а сами грубити


А где Вы углядели грубость? Это просто горькая правда!По-этому Вам так и не понравился ответ Симеона.

----------


## Kolpachiha

> ....причём здесь лето????????? А не  гложет Вас, что за год присутствия на форуме Вы всего 17 раз сказали  "спасибо"?????? Не надо обижаться- читайте ПРАВИЛА  форума!!!!!!!!!!!!


лето здесь при том что в нем 3 месяца  на протяжении которых я почти отсутствовала! не гложет потому что я писала сообщения с общими благодарностями и не раз и не год я в форуме а меньше. до года еще много времени только прошла адаптация выучила материал буду выкладывать свой и собираюсь общаться с приятными мне людьми!!!

я вижу тут уже кое кто орфографией занялся от нечего делать! а вам известно что в инете орфография не имеет значения потому как может быть всякое!!!




> Почти за год регистрации можно было уже и представиться, рассказать о себе, а не только что-то просить (за исключением выложенной одной сказки и танца). Еще раз повторяю- никто не требует от вас выкладывания какого-либо материала. Предлагается влиться в форумскую жизнь, а материал- вторично.


Дорогая моя  с просьбы рождаются идеи! естественно как же не упрекнуть это вы можете!!! на счет представиться читайте в профиле а вот новичков вы зря вышвыриваете например Ольгу Ландик не успел человек зарегистрироваться как его уже воспитывают по полной а она с хорошими намерениями да еще и хореограф это же клад для нас всех ОЛЬГА не уходите будем с вами дружить. вы определитесь то вы говорите просто пообщаться а то упрекаете за то что не выложила материал? выложу не переживайте главное не выложить а что бы был интересный материал и кому то действительно пригодился!




> Сообщение от Mazaykina


не все такие счастливые как вы  - комп из рук не выпускаете! а тут приходиться по ночам не спать ждать доступ к компу! потому что днем удается через огромный скандал урвать время. на работе голяк инета а по мимо работы есть и другие обязаности как тут пообщаешься?

----------


## Видео

*Kolpachiha*,
Да что ж Вы так "кричите"? Говорите спокойно, Вас услышат. Как видите - не всегда срабатывает "лучше поздно, чем никода"...............  И на этом форуме "всякого" и "кое кто"не бывает, бывает разное, но не всякое.

----------


## Kolpachiha

> Да что ж Вы так "кричите"? Говорите спокойно, Вас услышат. Как видите - не всегда срабатывает "лучше поздно, чем никода"...............  И на этом форуме "всякого" и "кое кто"не бывает, бывает разное, но не всякое.


я то не кричу! а вот вы внимательнее почитайте сообщения а то не правильно поняли, вот опять начался день с непонимания !!!:frown:

----------


## ирико

Насильно,как говориться-мил не будешь.Прочитала все предыдущие сообщения-впечатление от них не очень радужное.Обида новичков ( а как тут не обижаться-я меньше месяца на форуме-очень обрадовалась,когда попала в "свою стихию",предложила свои переводы на украинский язык,получила 46 спасибо за них(за неделю),приготовила свои материалы-и тут -все-посиди-ка ты ,дружок ,на испытательном сроке.Честно говоря,радужное настроение и желание быть полезным ,влиться в единую семью, все как-то испаряется.А то ,что от меня( и от других многих не поступало "общительных" сообщений,так это не от того,что не хотим общаться-во-первых слишком малый срок,чтобы все изучить,я еще не во все разделы даже по разу зашла,задержалась на Музичній скарбничці, а оказываеться "плохая девочка"-вот тебе испытательный срок-очень,очень... обидно.А общение приходит после какого-то срока,когда тебя встречают новые люди,ты постепенно адаптируешься,привыкаешь(а то получаешь-спасибо,молодец,а через день-все-для тебя все закрыто.А беседку нужно сделать так,чтобы через нее проходили \как через гостиную\ тогда результат будет намного лучше\ разве не так?

----------


## notka47

> и не год я в форуме а меньше. до года еще много времени только прошла адаптация выучила материал буду выкладывать свой и собираюсь общаться с приятными мне людьми!!!___


Удачи!!!!!!! Ваши "отмазки" смешны... мы все РАБОТАЕМ!!! Я так понимаю, что это Ваш первый сайт??? т.к. если бы вы были на других подобных....то имели бы возможность сравнения демократичности этого форума! .........научитесь слышать, что говорят...:wink: Приятного общения с ХОРОШИМИ людьми!!!!!!!!!!!!




> приготовила свои материалы-и тут -все-посиди-ка ты ,дружок ,на испытательном сроке.Честно говоря,радужное настроение и желание быть полезным ,влиться в единую семью, все как-то испаряется


Девочки... вам ОБИДНО сидеть на испытательном сроке??? А подумайте о тех, кто выставляет Авторский материал, а потом находит его на других сайтах и предлагают его за денЮжки!!!! Что зря гнать волну??? Вас же не забанили , Вы полноправный член сайта....Терпения, сударыни и всё будет!!!!!!!!! Кстати- Я Ваша землячка, у меня в Черкассах родители:biggrin: 2 года рботала в Д/С№55

----------


## MAGISTRA

> Дорогая моя с просьбы рождаются идеи! естественно как же не упрекнуть это вы можете!!!


Браво, мудрое решение - набирать 30 сообщений с помощью этой темы..Всем  раздала "люлей" и опять копай. Главное - вы появились хоть с какой-то мыслью
..Граждане "изучающие и вникающие в материал,занятые и случайные ГЕОЛОГИ-КОПАТЕЛИ! Имейте совесть! Наглость человеческая не знает границ.. Что вы тут устроили?  Администрация сайта лично вам и никому ничего не должна! И не обязана никому!  Можете считать грубостью,но посмотрите - сколько "повылазило" народа! ЕЩЕ И  РУГАЮТСЯ! ОБИДЫ! "халяву" закрыли! И все прикинулись: бедные мы,изучали темы,вникали..и только собрались что-то сказать и на тебе....Вы за журнал "Чем развлечь гостей" деньги платите? Книги покупаете? Диски с фонограммой? И это нормально!!! Платите за такой подход к форуму!! А тут возмущение!!!  Перестаньте косить "под дураков",люди!!!!
 И еще - ГДЕ ФОТОГРАФИИ?? ЧТО ЗА НЕВИДИМКИ СМЕЛЫЕ?

----------


## Mazaykina

> уважаемые модераторы, объясните популярн, что я не так сделала, что теперь не могу ни на какую страницу, кроме этой, попасть. и что нужно изменить???


Для начала прочесть начало этой темы. Второе- вы неправду говорите, что нет входа во *все* остальные темы и разделы. Вам открыть БОЛЬШИНСТВО их для ознакомления и общения.



> те кто хотят только получить материал скачивают всё их интересующее за один день и больше на сайт не заходят.


 За день вы не прочтете ни одного раздела, даже тему не осилите. Потому как тут столько всего: и материала, и общения, что даже года не хватит все изучить. 



> слишком малый срок,чтобы все изучить,я еще не во все разделы даже по разу зашла,задержалась на Музичній скарбничці, а оказываеться "плохая девочка"-вот тебе испытательный срок-очень,очень... обидно.


Ира, да кто говорит, что ты плохая? Условия ДЛЯ ВСЕХ одинаковые. Поверь, ты сама не заметишь, как откроются разделы, если только захочешь.  :Aga: 



> Дорогая моя с просьбы рождаются идеи! естественно как же не упрекнуть это вы можете!!! на счет представиться читайте в профиле а вот новичков вы зря вышвыриваете например Ольгу Ландик не успел человек зарегистрироваться как его уже воспитывают по полной а она с хорошими намерениями да еще и хореограф это же клад для нас всех ОЛЬГА не уходите будем с вами дружить. вы определитесь то вы говорите просто пообщаться а то упрекаете за то что не выложила материал?


Это пост меня вообще удивил... Татьяна, а с каких пор я стала вам МОЯ и настолько дорога? :eek: И где я писала о том, что для получения доступа нужен какой-либо материал??? Конкретно ссылку в студию, пожалуйста!
Ольгу никто не вышвыривал (слово-то какое противное), даже несмотря на ее оскорбления в мой адрес, что НИ НА ОДНОМ ФОРУМЕ в принципе не разрешается, даже разговаривать никто бы из админов не стал, просто удалили бы аккаунт и ее сообщения- и нет человека. Вас, Таня, не устраивает мой демократизм? Так я и не претендую на вселенскую любовь. Благо, интернет сегодня очень обширен и дает возможности быть там, где тебе комфортно. Чего и вам желаю. 
*
Дорогие пользователи!!! Те, кому не нужно общение! Кто пришел сюда за материалом для работы! Похожий материал вы найдете на любых других САЙТАХ, где можно скачивать все без проблем. У нас ФОРУМ - портал для коммуникации. Кому это непонятно, кто недоволен, кто возмущен, кто сидит сейчас и пишет гневный ответ- остановитесь и задумайтесь! И если вас не устраивают наши правила- развернитесь и найдите себе то место, где вас всё будет устраивать и радовать.  Никакие отговорки, типа- у меня нет доступа к сети, интернет медленный, работаю как проклятая и некогда в гору глянуть- НЕ ПРИНИМАЮТСЯ! Загляните на нашу карту, посмотрите, в каких удаленных уголках страны живут некоторые из вас, платя немалые деньги за возможность поюзать в сети, и компьютеры приходится делить со взрослыми детьми, да время у нас всех не резиновое. 
На этом тему закрываю. Мне кажется, что достаточно объяснено и разложено по полочкам. Кого не устраивают данные правила- мы НЕ ДЕРЖИМ.
*

----------

nadya1958 (11.08.2021), Рашидик (11.08.2021)

----------

